# Old w/p rec. cover



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

ampman said:


> See these from time to time


I see them alot, but usually single receps.


----------



## High Seas (Jan 18, 2013)

Those are great when you need to plug in your metal-cased, ungrounded drill. :laughing:


----------

